# Scafell Pike



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Having rashly offered to take our 8 year old grandson to the summit of Scafell Pike as a birthday treat we now realise that this isn't going to be just a case of walking up some well trodden path via a couple of well situated tea rooms. He walked to the summit of Snowdon last month and now has the hill walking bug and wants to do Ben Nevis next year. 

Does anyone have experience of the walk (easy route only:grin2 or can recommend a good campsite close to the base of the walk please?

We are reasonably fit and do plenty of distance walking but don't tend to do it in potentially foul weather. Any advice regarding equipment to take with us would also be appreciated as we now have two weeks to get everything together before we set off :surprise:.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ben Nevis has a lift, meet him at the top  










It's not a fallen one, just installation


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Blast! never thought of that! Think we may book a guided walk for about £70 (ouch), plan B will be to find somewhere that looks a bit high and con him into thinking we have reached the summit :wink2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I tend to use the C&CC Derwentwater site at Keswick if staying over and set off early down the B5289 to park at Seathwaite. There are sites much closer, but I've never stayed on them.

The walk in to the Scafells from Seathwaite is for me the most pleasing, but is longer than some alternative routes. There is a shorter, but popular route in from Wast Water, which I've only used a couple of times, due to my preference to walk in from the north. I wouldn't describe any of the routes in as "easy" ;-) 

I appreciate you're not planning on walking in foul weather, but this is Cumbria and the heights so close to the sea can result in changing conditions on the tops, that can change far quicker than you can walk back down.
The routes at lower levels are easily identified and some even signposted, but nearer the tops the terrain becomes very rocky and featureless, with paths hard to identify, especially if the weather closes in on you and you lose visibility. It can become dangerous in these situations and easy to get lost, or hurt, so map & compass skills are essential.
You will not be so dependent on them if the weather stays fine and the views are worth the effort, especially when the Irish Sea comes in to view.

Equipment wise, I tend to take everything but the kitchen sink, even in the summer, but I invariably walk solo and like to try to cater for all eventualities.

Leaving winter walking with ice axe & crampons aside, I prefer the stiffness of three or four season boots at all times. I will either wear or carry full waterproofs and base layers.
Rucksack with waterproof map/s, compass & whistle, GPS, torch, sit mat, orange bivvy/survival bag, reflective emergency bag, first aid kit, camera, phone, Travelite binoculars, lots of food and water.

My preferred route from Seathwaite takes in two OS Explorer 1:25000 Maps, OL4 NW Area and OL6 SW Area, but if you decide to come in from Wast Water, the OL6 will suffice.

Good luck and enjoy,

Ken.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you Ken, that's exactly the info I needed. 
I always tend to plan for the worse case (old habits and all that) so most of the gear you take I have already piled into the rucksack much to OH's amusement. I will invest in maps and an orienteering compass and brush up on my map reading skills (been a few years since I did a course on this). It looks increasingly like we will take a guide as OH quite likes the idea of someone else having the responsibility of getting us up and back down again. 
Thanks again Ken


Terry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Blast! never thought of that! Think we may book a guided walk for about £70 (ouch), plan B will be to find somewhere that looks a bit high and con him into thinking we have reached the summit :wink2:


Just tell him the real Scafell Pike is somewhere in Cambs or Norfolk.:wink2:

If you want you could even get the local Mountain Rescue Team to rescue him.

http://www.pidleymountainrescue.org.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Better still Lincolnshire.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Better still Lincolnshire.


Lincolnshire at 168m is higher than both Cambs at 146m and Norfolk at 103m

Suffolk is only 128m and Essex almost shares the same highest point as Cambs but pips it at 147m.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You just love to be right don't you


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You just love to be right don't you


I don't love to be right - just right.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> I tend to use the C&CC Derwentwater site at Keswick if staying over and set off early down the B5289 to park at Seathwaite. There are sites much closer, but I've never stayed on them.
> 
> The walk in to the Scafells from Seathwaite is for me the most pleasing, but is longer than some alternative routes. There is a shorter, but popular route in from Wast Water, which I've only used a couple of times, due to my preference to walk in from the north. I wouldn't describe any of the routes in as "easy" ;-)
> 
> ...


I could have sworn I could hear a tinge of regret coming through!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Thank you Ken, that's exactly the info I needed.
> I always tend to plan for the worse case (old habits and all that) so most of the gear you take I have already piled into the rucksack much to OH's amusement. I will invest in maps and an orienteering compass and brush up on my map reading skills (been a few years since I did a course on this). It looks increasingly like we will take a guide as OH quite likes the idea of someone else having the responsibility of getting us up and back down again.
> Thanks again Ken
> 
> Terry


The guide isn't a bad idea at all and could prove to be the best £70 you spent in a while, especially with the added responsibility of keeping your grandson safe.

I'm going back a lot of years, but the first couple of times I tried Scafell Pike, the weather beat me and I have probably survived this long because I had, and still have the sense to know when to turn back.

If I'd been available I would have offered my services for free, Just for an excuse to get up there again :wink2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> I could have sworn I could hear a tinge of regret coming through!


They could have an MHF meet in the car park.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> I could have sworn I could hear a tinge of regret coming through!


Regret ?

.....more like jealousy :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wasdalehead N. Trust campsite , pub nearby

Up brown tongue , and to the right crossing lords rake and on to Scarefel pike

A magnificent walk, especially in the snow 

Albert says if you haven't got a Wainrights book, youbloodywell should have 

I've got them all but unfortunately the knees no longer walk them

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Sandra, the NT campsite has no room for Moho's for that weekend which is a shame because it would have been ideal. We are still trying to find somewhere to park.

Ken, thanks for the thought.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 
Just thinking

There is a car park near the hotel at Wasdale head , a public one 

And we would stay there out of season, no amenities 

No signs to forbid unless it's changed

Might be worth a look 

The little campsite at the hotel is really for tents 

There is another campsite in Wasdale and you can drive to Wasdale head park there at begin the slog uphill

Visit the little chapel on route 

Enjoy 
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry
It's Nether Wasdale where the campsite is
Two pubs and a church

The rest still applies 

You are testing my memory now 

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Well it's all booked now so no turning back...going from Seathwaite as per Ken's recommendations. We have booked a guide from thelakedistrictwalker.co.uk and they have been really good. We were lucky as they were booked for the date we wanted but the group of walkers backed out so nw have the guide to ourselves at the moment. Going to be staying in the van at Seathwaite Farm Cottage (£10-£15 a night). The guide company have given us some tips regarding getting the van down the lane as apparently it can be a bit tricky if you meet another vehicle on one of the bends about a mile out from the farm. Be a great opportunity for Mrs GB to use the walkie talkies we bought for the grandchildren a few months ago. I will have to give her a quick course in traffic control, might even dig out my old reflective vest to give her a bit of gravitas. :grin2:

Thanks everyone for their input, just need to hire a couple of Sherpas for the day!


Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We want photographic evidence of this expedition up the mountain. None of this photoshopping yourself next to Chris Bonnington at the top of Everest!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Ben Nevis doesn't have a lift. One of it's neighbours has a gondola but it isn't a simple walk from there to the Ben. The climb of the Ben is a long walk for an 8 y old. It starts at sea level and you have to climb the whole 4400 feet. And there can be snow till quite late on and the weather can be "changeable". Maybe employ a guide again and get their advice. 

I used to take too much, but now I go for lightweight as much as poss. Light sack, paclite jacket and overtrousers, first aid, fleece, gloves and hat. Whistle, pen & paper. Mobile phone. GPS with OS 1:25 - and the knowledge of how to use it - also applies to map & compass & specs to read the damn thing. Jelly babies, oat snack & Kendal mint cake. Dog & some treats. Compact camera.

Download Viewranger App to your phone and buy just the 1:25k squares you need.

Enjoy your walks.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank wug, however I think Ben Nevis will be down to his dad to take him (his mum did Snowdon with him). I'm guessing this will be our one and only mountain summit attempt unless Mrs GB really enjoys it and doesn't end up having to carry me back down.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Lincolnshire at 168m is higher than both Cambs at 146m and Norfolk at 103m
> 
> Suffolk is only 128m and Essex almost shares the same highest point as Cambs but pips it at 147m.


I'm confident that GB is well aware that the adjacent village to his has a mountain rescue team :laugh: which meet in the pub most Mondays - Gordon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a lovely route from seathwaite too

Enjoy it, put a stone on the cairn at the top for me

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Will do Sandra.

Gordon I was thinking of staying with the rescue team and liaising with them throughout Mrs GBs attempt.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

H1-GBV said:


> I'm confident that GB is well aware that the adjacent village to his has a mountain rescue team :laugh: which meet in the pub most Mondays - Gordon


Adjacent to Norfolk??


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Adjacent to Norfolk??


OH YES: so far the highest they've had to operate at was a tree on the village green, where a cat got into serious difficulties as a result of not eating Kendal Mint Cake and not knowing how to use a map and compass. Some folk think it's just an excuse for a dozen men to meet in the pub but last year they submitted an application for a grant to fund 4 weeks training in Switzerland, thus proving they've got all their marbles! :wink2:

GB lives less than a mile away but it would mean a climb up the local "mountain" to get back home if he'd enjoyed a beverage or three - Gordon


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

H1-GBV said:


> OH YES: so far the highest they've had to operate at was a tree on the village green, where a cat got into serious difficulties as a result of not eating Kendal Mint Cake and not knowing how to use a map and compass. Some folk think it's just an excuse for a dozen men to meet in the pub but last year they submitted an application for a grant to fund 4 weeks training in Switzerland, thus proving they've got all their marbles! :wink2:
> 
> GB lives less than a mile away but it would mean a climb up the local "mountain" to get back home if he'd enjoyed a beverage or three - Gordon


Ohh I thought you were referring to Norfolk being adjacent to Pidley (in Cambs) the place I posted had a Mountain Rescue Team.

http://www.pidleymountainrescue.org.uk/

On that theme I used to know someone who ran the "Inshore Lighthouse Authority"


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

aldra said:


> It's a lovely route from seathwaite too
> 
> Enjoy it, put a stone on the cairn at the top for me
> 
> Sandra


Stone left on cairn for you Sandra.

Long, long day but we did make it up and down again, I had the first wobble as I fell out of the van before we even started and jolted my back aggravating an old injury and within two miles the disc was so painful I was looking for somewhere to dump my rucksack for collection on the way back down. The guide could see I was in trouble and took the rucksack for me. I have to say that I felt like a wimp but it was either that or spoil the day for our grandson so although it dented my pride it allowed us to get up to the summit. We had been a bit slow on the assent and the guide thought that we would be better off descending via the Corridor route.

My back was now stable enough for me to grab my rucksack back and retain some self respect for the return leg. There were quite a few small boulders on this path and Mrs GB didn't like them at all and the pace of our walk home slowed considerably. About an hour before we finally got back Lucas ran out of energy despite us feeding him brownies, energy bars and sugary sweets. We had been on the go for 8 hours at this point and he had so well, tackling everything with enthusiasm. We topped him up with the last of the brownies and cracked on for the last push.

It was 7pm by the time we got back and the light was fading fast. Our guide said his goodbyes and as we dragged our sorry backsides across the field and back to the van he sprinted off down the lane to find his car, talk about rubbing salt in the wound. In total we were out for 9 hours and we were very lucky with the weather although our inexperience meant that we had far too much clothing on and we shed layers very quickly although some of these went back on at the end of the day as it started to get chilly. Grandson has rated the day as awesome which is quite good I think.

We stayed at Seathwaite Farm which is right at the beginning of the walk we took and where walking parties meet up. meadow parking next to waterfall and stream, shower block and toilets. Cost us £5 per adult and £3 for grandson. Stunning views, plenty of space and very, very quiet.

Thanks again everyone for your tips and encouragement.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sir Edmund Hillary Backpacker!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Excellent effort Terry and thanks for the update, I'm pleased you all succeeded,

Ken.


----------

